# Skid Steer: Buy vs Rent



## DIY_JC (May 20, 2008)

I have a number of projects that require the use of some small to mid-size equipment.. such as: 
- Build retaining wall (transport blocks/sand/gravel/fill)
- Dig trenches (irrigation &/or drainage)
- Dig post holes (fence & deck/pergola footers)
- Possibly excavate for an addition (footers & slab)
- Possibly excavate for a stamped concrete patio

We have already paid a pretty large sum (to us) for an excavator & other bobcat services in 2008. I am considering doing some of the remaining work myself this year as my time becomes more available. One option would be to rent a skid steer and attachments however, that could be fairly expensive as I would be doing it part time. The other option is to buy a used machine (& rent the attachments), use it for a year and then try to resell it. The second option is preferable in that I can work at my own pace as time allows. If I can resell it for a few thousand less.. I would consider that as saving money overall. 

Can you give me some additional things to consider.... and possibly some pointers in what to look for in a skid steer. My fear would be to get something that would break down and end up needing major work to put back in service. Also, access to my yard where I will be using it has a decent incline. It wasn't a problem for the other skid steer, but obviously I don't have the experience that he did. What I worry about most, is that it is fairly muddy and I fear getting stuck without a way to get out. It probably will not dry out completely until summer, but I can't wait that long to begin work. Would buying or renting tracks be better in this case?

Any advice would be appreciated...

thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

If you plan on using it 4 days a week every week it is time to buy. Outside of that you rent. I have them and they cost plenty. And the tasks you mentioned all need different attachments. Most are $2500 - $7500 each. The machine needs about 1250 a year in maintenance. Payments will be about 950 a month for 4-5 years. Once you have one you will use it more than you think. I use mine with the fork lift attachment to load and unload the trucks or trailers all the time. Wife's car was stuck, just picked it up loaded it on a trailer and brought it back to the shop. For demo I just rip the building down and load it right into my dump trailer. They are great tools especially matched up with a small excavator. I also have the backhoe attachment, but the excavator is the way to go. 
Where are you located?


----------



## DIY_JC (May 20, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> If you plan on using it 4 days a week every week it is time to buy. Outside of that you rent. I have them and they cost plenty. And the tasks you mentioned all need different attachments. Most are $2500 - $7500 each. The machine needs about 1250 a year in maintenance. Payments will be about 950 a month for 4-5 years. Once you have one you will use it more than you think. I use mine with the fork lift attachment to load and unload the trucks or trailers all the time. Wife's car was stuck, just picked it up loaded it on a trailer and brought it back to the shop. For demo I just rip the building down and load it right into my dump trailer. They are great tools especially matched up with a small excavator. I also have the backhoe attachment, but the excavator is the way to go.
> Where are you located?


While it would be great to have a new one with a/c etc... I am more in the market for a 'well' used one 5-8K that still works well and has some life left in it. Other than a loader that would come with it, I would be renting the other attachments on an as/needed basis.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I am more in the market for a 'well' used one 5-8K that still works well and has some life left in it. Other than a loader that would come with it, I would be renting the other attachments on an as/needed basis.


Ayuh,...

Even at auction,.. The machines in that price range are pretty Used Up...
And,...
Contact whomever you'll be renting from,.. Just to be sure whatever machine you buy is compatible with the tools available....


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

You will find a good one for that price. No AC :no: Attachments almost always are universal. Bob cat is reversed from Cat and New Holland, but just reverse the hoses and your golden. these things ma look beat up, but they last. Have 2600 hours on my home machine that goes though a lot.


----------



## DIY_JC (May 20, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,...
> 
> Even at auction,.. The machines in that price range are pretty Used Up...
> And,...
> Contact whomever you'll be renting from,.. Just to be sure whatever machine you buy is compatible with the tools available....


Yeah, I don't disagree with you on that. That is part of what this thread is trying to get some insight on. What to look for, how to inspect & test the machine, what brands are favored over others, what brands suck because of ____ problems etc etc


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> What to look for, how to inspect & test the machine,


Ayuh,... Generally speakin',..

At around 5000hrs,... Machines are in need of Expensive maintance items...

Look for Cracked, Rubbed, or otherwise Abused Hoses..... Hyd. Hoses are *Expensive*....
Abuse just shows Abuse,... Ya don't want an Abused machine...

If it's recently been painted,... They're probably Hiding something,... I prefer inspecting a machine just off a jobsite, than just outa the Shop...

Oil leaks, cost Money to Fix..

Find a Trade-in, just Before it's traded,..... They're usually the Best Deals,...


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Since its sorta on topic, what would be going rate to rent one for a day or two?


----------



## DIY_JC (May 20, 2008)

Mort said:


> Since its sorta on topic, what would be going rate to rent one for a day or two?


Local places appear to be around:


4hrs: 116
6-8hrs: 155
24hrs: not sure. 
week: 620

Cost I paid to have work done last year:

Bobcat: 75/hr
Hi-lift/bulldozer: 110/hr


----------



## DIY_JC (May 20, 2008)

Here are some questions and/or topics that I came up with to inquire about. Hopefully these spark some additional comments in what to look for:

- auxilary boom hydrolics? 
- high flow/low flow?
- standard tires? heavy duty? extra wall heavy duty? foam tires? solid
- tooth bar?
- self leveling?
- counterweights?
- tire size (10/12)?


----------



## DIY_JC (May 20, 2008)

*John Deere 240*

Here is one being sold locally by a rental company for 7K + tax. It is a 1999 John Deere Model 240. 

48HP
hours: computer reads 522.. which isn't correct. dash may has been changed
engine & hydrolics: all working fine
runs fine
tire wear: decent. 50% one side; 80-90% other side
why selling: it is getting old.. need to replace w/ newer

Here are the 240 Specs (pdf)


----------



## DIY_JC (May 20, 2008)

few more pics...


It started right up on the first try for us (I didn't say I was coming either). It has an older style attachment mount, which may be a problem. The newer 240's have a universal mount. It had air tires. He thinks it is underpowered for tracks. The newer 240s have more power @ 61hp


It sure was a lot of fun to ride...


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I would buy at an auction. Rental companies dump their inventory when they are old or when their system shows that maintenance costs more than value. Auctions right now have units because construction is slow and will remain so. And most excavation companies have these units which are not used all that often. And with slow times not as many people are looking to buy. You mentioned a location in PA... many good used equipment dealers there.


----------



## DIY_JC (May 20, 2008)

There are a few JCB's avail in the area below 10K (link). It looks like they might have the universal mount, which I don't believe the JD had (would cost another 800-1000). It also has much more HP and looks like it may have been stored inside. I haven't been able to find a JCB website yet for detailed specs...


- $6,500 1999 BOBCAT 450, BOBCAT 450
- $7,800 JCB ROBOT 185 III heavy Skid Steer Loader 
- $9,200 1999 JCB ROBOT 185 III, machine runs out really well and 


others listed here


----------

